# RTA dry hit solution (when the dry hits you as low as 25W).



## Zakariya Baker (7/4/16)

So. Not very good with explaining in text so I made a video to go with this post.

I was having really bad blood with my newer Lemo 2. It was breathing hell right down my windpipe, so so so many dry hits. So i went researching, and came across the pancake wick style by Rip Tripper. If you watch it, you might call cow poo, but i tried it, I'm desperate.

And man oh man, the results were wonderful. wicked it up and it is dry hit proof ever since, I cannot explain how it's leak proof, but it is. 

The issue with lots of RTA like the subtank and lemo and delta is the size of the juice wells. They're TIIIIINY. this, I hope, will offer some compensation for that design flaw.

Hope it helps and I hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (7/4/16)

Yip. Glad you got that fixed. I always pankake then Scottish roll. On drippers.
On tanks pancake the tuck from bottom into wells and trim off top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (7/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Yip. Glad you got that fixed. I always pankake then Scottish roll. On drippers.
> On tanks pancake the tuck from bottom into wells and trim off top


I usually just estimate how much will cover the diameter of the barrel when i cut and then fiddle with my blue screw driver to make sure everything is neat. this made my life so much better haha


----------



## Zakariya Baker (7/4/16)

Update on my pancaking experience. I rewicked a new higher resistance twisted coil with a new pancake and found some complications on the matter. Sometimes, especially if you're using Rayon or Bacon Bits kind of wicking, the cut you take of it may be inconsistently packed. This can cause your pancakes to be a little lop sided, with too little wick covering the lower half that touches the deck (which is the vital key aspect to making this wick work). So I would suggest going with layered cotton sheets, or if you prefer your fluff, just roll it around and pick off excess pieces till you have good consistency.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

